# South Africans in Portugal



## MarkNel (Dec 29, 2013)

Hello all, are there any SA people who have immigrated to Portugal who can give some advice on the procedure to be followed?


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Hi Mark

Welcome to the forum.

I'm a Brit not a Saffer but I did run a business in RSA for 30 odd years, lived there for 12 years and came to Portugal when I left RSA about 2 years ago. 

I won't be able to answer all your questions but will do the best I can and I'm sure other here will also be able to help. 

What did you need to know?

Actual immigration requirements will depend on whether you have any UK/EU family links and also a few other things so I guess my first question is what passport do you have, do you need to find work and if so, what skills do you have?

I should warn you finding work here is very difficult indeed and even more difficult if you don't speak Portuguese...... Don't be put off though as it's not impossible for you to get in.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Mark

Further to this, I met with a lawyer friend of mine today and asked him if he could help saffers who want to emigrate to Portugal and he said yes he knows the process and it can be done.

You need to make 5 posts before you can send a PM so get another 4 posts up and then send me a PM and I'll give you his email address. 

Hope that helps.


----------

